# Louisville, KY Zombie Walk



## Wicked Raven (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello all...

I have not been on here in quite some time, but have decided to log on to share an exciting event (plus get some tips, but that's another thread).

So for all of those in and around the Louisville area, there is going to be a Zombie Walk this Sunday (August 29th)! Yes, it's short notice, but I just found out the date myself. Websites with details below! 

So here are a couple of websites for you to browse and get the info. Also, feel free to ask me anything that the websites don't include!!! Trust me, you want to participate in this!!! Hope to see you all there! 

http://www.dangerrun.com/Louisville-Zombie-Attack/

ttp://www.myspace.com/louisvillezombieattack


----------

